# Blister on testicle



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Verity,
I am going to ring gp in a bit but wondered if i should be very worried. 

Alfie has a small blister on his testicle.  Not sure if you remember but he had a blister when he was 2 weeks old, ended up having antib etc.
Have tried sudoc and germolene but it's not doing anything (yet not got worse)

Wondered if this could be the same thing? as before it was due to urine burns    but i change him often so how can this be?
Plus i make sure his tackle is all pointing down
Hope you and theo are ok
xxx

Angie


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi angie,

did you phone the gp?? if so how did you get on??

it could well be the same thing again... maybe he is a little more prone to them...

i know you change him often but could you maybe try a different brand of nappy to see if this helps??

let me know how alfie is hun

luv to you all 

v xxxxx


----------

